# approximate weight of woodchips?



## foodforests (May 21, 2006)

I realise that the figure would vary a lot depending on species, but I am trying to figure out how much weight is in woodchips, to work out what is the best way to haul them around. Is there a rough average figure to work off?
I have a 93 f250 turbodiesel. I can fit about 2 yards in the bed with sideboards and it has no problem pulling that load. I am wondering how big of a trailer, even a dump trailer I could pull full of say, Eucalyptus chips?


----------



## maxburton (May 21, 2006)

I call it 500 pounds per cubic yard. Most chips weight less than that, but it's good to have a high estimate so that you're never overweight. Generally, chips are lighter than other materials that trucks are built to carry, which is why arborist bodies are so much bigger than mason bodies. Just make sure you've got the numbers on your trailer weight, your truck weight, and your truck's GCVWR. I got mine weighed at a quarry. You can also go to scrap yards. You could try loading up with chips, getting a weight, unloading, and weighing again.


----------



## Newfie (May 21, 2006)

Accepted industry average is 550lbs. per cubic yard.


----------



## maxburton (May 21, 2006)

Is that a published figure?


----------



## 1CallLandscape (May 21, 2006)

i agree that the average weight per yard of chip is around 550. depends greatly on species and water content. i have an 02' chevy 2500 hd an i haul 5 yards chip in the back with a chip box and a bandit 250 xp daily and the truck has no problem. ( i have an 7.4 liter though)
-mike


----------



## pbtree (May 22, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> i agree that the average weight per yard of chip is around 550. depends greatly on species and water content. i have an 02' chevy 2500 hd an i haul 5 yards chip in the back with a chip box and a bandit 250 xp daily and the truck has no problem. ( i have an 7.4 liter though)
> -mike



You mean an 8.1 liter, correct? The 7.4 was discontinued in this current generation of trucks...


----------



## Yellowdog (Jun 21, 2006)

pbtree said:


> You mean an 8.1 liter, correct? The 7.4 was discontinued in this current generation of trucks...



think they still used 7.4 or 7.3 diesel in 02 before switching to 6.0 in 03?


----------



## pbtree (Jun 22, 2006)

Yellowdog said:


> think they still used 7.4 or 7.3 diesel in 02 before switching to 6.0 in 03?



Diesel is 6.6 L. (At least GM - Ford had a 7.3 Diesel I believe, but a Ford guy could probably answer that one better than I...)

The 6.0 L is a gas engine, as is the 8.1 L...


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not a Ford guy, but the 7.3 Powerstroke diesel was changed to a 6.0 in 2003.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 22, 2006)

True enough, but the guy is driving an '02 Chevy... opcorn:


----------

